# Forum More Stuff Oops!  angry but naughty plumber

## shauck

My partner is in real estate rental. There was a townhouse development in Daylesford several years ago that went belly up. Lots of dodgy stuff happened and lots of money lost. The houses have had problems ever since. Recently, an upstairs shower was overflowing and on further investigation a block of wood was retrieved from the shower outlet. It had been jammed in there. So I guess there's an angry but naughty plumber out there somewhere. Just goes to show, you have to be careful who you get on the wrong side with.

----------


## The Bleeder

Plumber don't work in wood do they? Could it have been and angy chippee.....?

----------


## shauck

Apparently none of the plumbers were paid. Also it was grouted in  :Shock: . Maybe a chippy accomplice?

----------


## Draffa

> Also it was grouted in .

  LOL.  Nice.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## shauck

Inventive to say the least.

----------

